# boxer vs lab



## bigmthbass (Oct 11, 2010)

wife wants a chocolate or black lab. i want a boxer. anyone have pro's and con's for them. any info is appreciated


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 11, 2010)

Way more energy in a boxer.Cant go wrong with either breed!


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 12, 2010)

I agree that both are great, but I am partial to labs


----------



## Cadcom (Oct 12, 2010)

If you have kids I would lean towards the Boxer. I have had both and with either one you can't go wrong. Why not get both...


----------



## benellisbe (Oct 13, 2010)

labs for me.  Wife loves boxers, but I had a friend bitten by one as a child.  With a small child I only trust labs.  I have had my 1 yo cousin jump on my lab while he was asleep and all he does is wag his tail and lick.


----------



## HD28 (Oct 13, 2010)

You won't go wrong with a Boxer. Simply great dogs!


----------



## WolfPack (Oct 13, 2010)

I have owned labs and boxers.  Love them both!  I now have one boxer, my 4 yr old thinks he can ride it like a horse and all he does is wag his little nubby tail and slobber him to death.


----------



## BoxerLuvr (Oct 13, 2010)

Boxer, absolutely.

Maybe you could consider one of these.

http://www.atlantaboxerrescue.org/availableboxers.html


----------



## cook (Oct 13, 2010)

i got three boxers...id take three more...


----------



## Badgirl101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Labs.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 14, 2010)

boxer all the way...had 2 but one went missing a couple years back (guess somebody else wanted him  )  They are great dogs.  We have a daughter who is 18 months and she loves our boxer.  The boxer is 8 years old and she is so good around our daughter.


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 14, 2010)

Boxers have higher energy...unless you get a field Lab.  

Labs shed HEAVILY.  Boxers have the short, easy-to-maintain-barely-notice-shedding coats.


----------



## tignalljeeper (Oct 14, 2010)

Everyone says boxers have high energy.  I've got an 85 pound 2 yr old boxer and he seems to know when its time to be playful and when its time to be chill.  outside he has a loooot of fun, but when we come in he settles right down.  And great with kids, been around huge groups and he just basks in the attention. 

I love 'em.

also: we've had several labs in the past and they have all been chewers, but the boxer isn't at all.   Granted my parents have a boxer that'll chew your leg off if you let him.


----------



## donald-f (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't  say. I have a boxer lab mix and never had a better dog. Housebroken, loves kids, gets along with other dogs and loves cats.
she even plays with my grandsons hamsters. I have never seen another dog with a mind like hers.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 15, 2010)

Boxers also have a tendency to be less vocal!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a little partial to boxers!  I've had both (labs and boxers)...and I'll only own boxers from here on.  Smartest, most personable dogs I've ever been around.  Sarg, the old man on the right (he'll be 11 Thanksgiving Weekend) is all business.  Sassy, the little lady on the left (she's 5)...let's just say, everyday is a new adventure for her!  In this pic, they're at McDonalds waiting on their ice cream cones!


----------



## kathy3 (Feb 8, 2011)

We have both and i would'nt trade them for nothing....


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 8, 2011)

Which ever you get you better have a big yard as both are
pretty high energy dogs....Need LOTS of outdoor time !!!!!

I have 2 Labs and next door neighbor is on their 2nd Boxer...
They had a male boxer for 5 yrs and he got cancer and died
and they went with female this time, cause the male (even
neutered) was kinda aggressive toward some people, but just a 
big slobber box when I went over....The female they have now
is the same...Just loves to play...

My Labs are great, very friendly toward everyone, and generally
2 of the best dogs I have ever had...Super smart and great with
kids......Just want to be petted, play and be around you....5 yrs
old now....Labs do chew (everything) till about 2, then mellow
out....

Positive feedback from me on both breeds.....


----------



## Wolf'n (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a lab and he is great with children, but I think from seeing boxers with children I would prefer the boxer.  They are more prone to protecting a child from any and all harmful situations that may arise from the edge of a porch to a human being and anything in between.  They seem to me to be less aggressive with a child than a lab can be.  My son is 8 and my lab will box with him, playing but still when you are looking almost eye to eye it isn't fun.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had three labs and all 3 were great dogs.  My boys would sit on, step on, try to ride, pull on ears and tails and all the labs would do was come back for more lovin. Like most pups, they need playtime and plenty of toys to choose from during the pup days.  I would suggest having a fenced in yard or good long walk to drain some of their energy while their young.  My black lab was a master of sneaking up on birds and jumping and catching them as the took off flying from the ground, especially with doves.  My chocolate was a pro at finding box turtles in our back yard and would bring them to me as a prize.  He never once bit down on them, had a great soft mouth.  The yellow and black ones we could not keep out of the creek in the back yard and they would spend hours back there chasing the minnows in the water whereas the chocolate would rather be sitting in front of the fire place, he never was a fan of that wet stuff.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2011)

We have 2 boxers and I love them to death...Especially Moose, she is my baby. They are very smart, almost to smart and both have diff personalities. I had a lab growing up and they are great dogs also. Either way you can't go wrong. The thing I love the most about the boxers are that alot of people are more intimidated by a boxer more so than a lab.


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 17, 2011)

Just pick one life is not complete without a dog.


----------



## sbrown (Mar 9, 2011)

exception in all breeds but I'd put my female choc lab up against any boxer in the state in the energy and hyper dept. She knows one speed and has a one  track retreiving mind!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't read everyone's posts... I have one boxer and he is CRAZY with WAY too much energy. He's 4 now and has only recently started to calm down.


----------



## Y.T. (Apr 25, 2011)

Boxer = energy. 
Boxer = clown.
boxer = fun.

I've grown up with them and will continue to own them.  It's my opinion that there isn't a better breed when it comes to being good with children, personality, desire to please and intelligence than boxers.  

They are mass-cell cancer factories due to over-breeding so get them checked.

I have a female fawn now that is 10, 11 this summer.  My girls hang all over her and her little nub-of-a-tail just wiggles back and forth.  She plays like she is still 5, but has calmed down tremendously since she was a puppy.  They have a TON of energy early on.  

As far as a family is concerned, they fall into their pack-placement mentality pretty easily.  I can't say enough about them.  They are great.


----------



## alphachief (Apr 26, 2011)

And they love icecream!


----------



## headoftheholler (Apr 26, 2011)

This is "Stewie" when we first brought him home last year.  Never seen a dog more protective of my little ones.


----------



## galencraft (May 2, 2011)

Boxers are very smart dogs, affectionate, make good guard dogs and are great with kids. But they fall ill all the time and have a predisposition to cancer. I’m not the best person to talk about labs; I’ve personally had a bad experience with one.


----------



## ratlird (May 2, 2011)

Boxer all the way.


----------



## Lorren68 (May 2, 2011)

Jazzy with our friends 3 year old girl (the dog was 2)  She is feeding the dog dirt!


----------

